# fetch time out inside of jail, but fast nslookup



## lib13 (Mar 27, 2014)

In a jail, with nat and rdr working, it's not possible to fetch any package, either manually or from make install in /usr/ports.   `nslookup` is working fine:

```
# nslookup www.freebsd.org
Server:         208.67.222.222
Address:        208.67.222.222#53

Non-authoritative answer:
www.freebsd.org canonical name = wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org.
Name:   wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org
Address: 8.8.178.110
```

but 

```
# time fetch -v http://www.freebsd.org
looking up www.freebsd.org
connecting to www.freebsd.org:80
fetch: http://www.freebsd.org: Protocol not supported
0.039u 0.006s 1:20.16 0.0%      46+6614k 0+0io 0pf+0w
```
does not work.
What clues to solve this issue?


----------

